# Empire coffee roasting machine



## ukwoody (Oct 25, 2018)

Good evening all. Hope you are surviving this heat!

I run a small café and am considering roasting my own beans. I've looked at the Bella Barista Amazon, and a small Topaz 1kg.

But does anyone have any experience with Empire roasters based in Harlow? They're roasters seem very keenly priced. Thoughts anyone? https://www.empirecoffees.co.uk/product-category/coffee-roasters-2/

Regards

Woody


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

No experience with Empire, never heard of them. How much coffee do you get through in a week? It'll take time and trial and error before you get good at roasting, especially consistently.


----------



## ukwoody (Oct 25, 2018)

We only get through about 4kg a week. This is not about making huge profits though there is a wider picture here.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Have you looked at Aillio Bullet?


----------



## ukwoody (Oct 25, 2018)

Beeroclock said:


> Have you looked at Aillio Bullet?


 Yes and very interesting!


----------



## Jord en (Jan 26, 2021)

I've been a member of the Aillio Bullet user group on FB for about 6 months. I would definitely join there before you take the plunge. I can't imagine trying to use a bullet for business.


----------

